# Interested in Dart Frogs



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I saw a few dart frogs at the store the other day and became fascinated with them. I used to have firebelly toads and other kinds but nothing too exotic. I looked and saw that quite a few pfury members have them so I thought I would see what the general consensus is on them. I want to get a pair and see how I do with them before my big plans of turning my 180 gallon into a huge vivarium begin. Would a pair of frogs be ok in a 10 gallon? Some say yes but some say no from what I have read. Any suggestions or comments would be great. I am doing lots of research but wanted to hear from you all as well. Thanks


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

dendroboard is a really good board that can answer almost every question. Dendro's are a lot of work. More than a regular fish tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm setting up a 90g D Azerus tank, getting the frogs in a couple months. So excited!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i just picked up two little darts today from a local show. im finishing up a exo terra habitat (18x18x18) this week. the final outcomes can even be more beautiful then reef tanks.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

smokinbubbles said:


> i just picked up two little darts today from a local show. im finishing up a exo terra habitat (18x18x18) this week. the final outcomes can even be more beautiful then reef tanks.


 some of them do look really really good

check out this one


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm up to 13 darts so far, and growing soon. 5 cobalts, 5 azureus, and 3 auratus. Now I'm looking into getting leucomelas.

Humper do you know what species they were at the store? how much were they asking? They have a classified section on dendroboard.com that has cheap frogs sometimes.

Smokinbubbles, what kind did you get? First frogs? Pics?

I think they are one of the easiest pets to own once you get everything set up, and get used to making fruit fly cultures. Never having to clean poop, and cheap food make darts sweet.

As far as tank size, its one of those bigger is always better things. They will do fine in a 10 gallon, although its not ideal. A 20 is better, but if your only getting a pair, and plant heavy they do ok in 10s. I have all mine in 10s(2-3 to a tank), and know alot of other people do too. Once I'm 100% positive on sexes I'll have them all in pairs and get rid of the extras.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm setting up a 90g gal dark frog tank starting in a couple weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> I'm up to 13 darts so far, and growing soon. 5 cobalts, 5 azureus, and 3 auratus. Now I'm looking into getting leucomelas.
> 
> Humper do you know what species they were at the store? how much were they asking? They have a classified section on dendroboard.com that has cheap frogs sometimes.
> 
> ...


Dendrobates azureus and the other i don't know (im real bad with dart frogs). all i know its all yellow with a little orange on its back with a black spot as well and the legs are blue, it looks like a dyeing dart but with more yellow on its back. these are the first i have ever done. i will be sure to get pics as soon as i get all my supplies in. right now they are just in a ten gallon with moss some cork and places to hide so not much to look at.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Its probably a d. cobalt or d. patricia. You shouldn't mix species after they are adults though. They can cross breed and thats REALLY frowned upon in the frog world.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'm setting up a 90g gal dark frog tank starting in a couple weeks. Can't wait!


Uh huh... Danny. Lay off the ganja, hippy.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I'm setting up a 90g gal dark frog tank starting in a couple weeks. Can't wait!


Uh huh... Danny. Lay off the ganja, hippy.:laugh:
[/quote]
haha i know dude i was just doing some reading on frogs and i noticed that as well....**nothing like a good post whore** just jokin ......


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

How did that even happen?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry forgot I posted this one haha. They were Dendrobates leucomelas and Dendrobates azureus. One other kind but it was very small and cant remember the name. The store was asking $80 each but said they would take some piranha in on trade. I thought the price was high but no one has them here. I really would love to get a little setup going but I have been too busy. What species would you recommend to start with in a 10gallon?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

for such a small frog why the heck do they cost so much dam


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Price doesn't equate with size.

$80 is decent depending on the size and health of the frogs I am told.

Pics man!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Next time I go in I will try to get some pics. The tanks are usually hard to see into


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I couldn't get any good pics when I went into the store today. They had Dendrobates leucomelas and Dendrobates auratus for $80 each. They said they might take some piranha on trade (I have too many in my tank) but who knows how much they would give me (they said they would have to come by and see them to give me a quote). Is this a lot for these types? I was thinking about getting a 20 gallon long for my first viv setup. Dendroboards has some good info but I would like to get some more input from you guys.


----------

